
How to get police out of schools - FillardMillmore
https://mashable.com/article/how-to-get-police-out-of-schools/
======
xhkkffbf
Certainly a nice idea, but we need to come to grips with the reason the police
are there in the first place. Some kids are just plain dangerous with or
without the police in the place. Getting rid of the police surrenders the
place to the dangerous kids.

------
luxuryballs
I think at this point we should be more focused on getting our kids out of
schools.

------
DabbyDabberson
why do we need to do this again?

